# stage candles



## Jackalope (Feb 2, 2011)

I know there a several options for having electric candles on stage and that fire on stage is a recipe for disaster.
Yet as I watched scenes from La Boheme (Baz Luhrmann's 1993 Opera Australia) I noticed that they used real candles.(unfortunately for me our director is the one pointing this out to me) 
So are candles strongly frowned on, illegal, or dependent upon local fire authorities? Are there union issues surrounding the use of them (or banning of them) ?

I need to have informed answers when this issue comes up.

Thanks,


----------



## FatherMurphy (Feb 2, 2011)

Your local Authority Having Jurisdiction (aka Fire Marshall) is the one to ask. Open flame on stage is generally frowned on and is avoided in order to eliminate a variable in fire safety, but precautions can be taken to minimize the risk, *if the AHJ will allow it*. However, the AHJ might require you to pay an off-duty fireman (at overtime rate) to stand fire watch during all rehearsals and performances, or require the flame to be enclosed in glass, or forbid it entirely. Unions are usually willing to go along with anything that's done safely.

You're better off talking the director out of the 'real candle' idea unless it's crucial to the action somehow. Besides, electric candles can be tied into the dimmers, and be cueable. What an A-list director can do in another country isn't always the best choice for your show.

Candles aren't very explosive by themselves, but there's plenty of things on and around stages that could be ignited by an unattended candle.


----------



## erichart (Feb 2, 2011)

It is totally depended on your location, your venue and your event. You need to contact your local fire marshal to find out what is needed for live candles. Often, it is not so much that candles are banned, it is more likely that the necessary precautions become prohibitively expensive. Items such as special containers and vessels for the candles, flame-proofed flooring in the vicinity of the candle, dedicated crew to monitor the candles while lit, flame-proofing of costumes for any actor who comes near are all possibilities, but again, it is extremely dependent on the fire marshal in your jurisdiction. Regulations can vary widely within the same city or even the same venue. Our fire marshal has different standards for our theatre on the third floor than our theatre on the first floor because of the extra distance to the exterior.


----------



## Van (Feb 2, 2011)

What they said ! and double it. Here in Portland we file for a 'Pinky Permit' anytime we use a flame on stage. We recently did a show in which one character stood in one place lit a match, lit a candle, did her monologue, and blew out the candle. We had to: file for a permit, have a PA standing by at the nearest entrance with an approved Fire extinguisher, have a ready fireproof recepticle for the match, and the Fire marshal requested to watch the scene to make sure she wasn't in danger of burning herself or an audience member. 
Use a fake flicker candle, or make your own there are several threads on here about how to do it. and on normal stage < our patron sit anywhere from 3.5 to 25 feet from the stage > you can't tell the difference. < Besides if they are staring at the candle you've lost them anyway...> < Always my favorite line to a director>


----------



## sarahsliefie (Feb 3, 2011)

We did Wait Until Dark a few years ago and had to light a match for just a moment and blow it out. The Fire Chef had us spend an extra $1200 on fireproofing for the set. Also, we had to have two trained fire extinguishers in each wing. Just for one match. And he had to attend an early rehearsal to see it for himself. That is the only fire they have ever let us use on stage. We have to do smiler things when we fire a blank gun too. They are worried about side discharge. So make sure you check with your fire department.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

These are great and safe:

City Theatrical

Go to candle light unlimited.


----------



## RWilson (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I just did a production in a very intimate black box theatre and the set used about 3 dozen small flickering tealights that were purchased from the local dollar store. They cost about a dollar each. I also just finished a music concert where there were upwards of two hundred flickering large candles rented from a party store and a home furnishings store, the kind that specialises in expensive accessories for bed and bath. Those are much more expensive and non dimmable as they were all battery powered, but they were very effective and absolutely safe. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beans45601 (Oct 1, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I can't tell you how many times I have had someone on stage (an actor, director, etc) pick up one of the CT candles and try to blow them out. Even though they all know we never use fire on stage, they are just that realistic.


----------

